# Petition for Stereo Rose MSF



## saniyairshad (Feb 1, 2007)

I know this might sound completely crazy, but I'm wondering if I could do this, I was thinking of emailing MAC Customer Service, and emailing them a petition of people who think Stereo Rose should be re-released!!!! It's worth a shot right people? I want it so bad, and people are selling it for ridiculous amounts which I think are totally unfair, so here goes, what do u all think of signing this, just put your name and what number you are if you agree, and Mods if someone thinks I shouldn't do this, please delete this post. Thanks in advance for people who agree to this. So here goes:

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

*1. Saniya Irshad*


----------



## oddinary (Feb 1, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 1, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 1, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes


----------



## farra712 (Feb 1, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell


----------



## DaizyDeath (Feb 1, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette


----------



## sexypuma (Feb 1, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 1, 2007)

Dear MAC,
 I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
 (....and here would be the names):

 1. Saniya Irshad
 2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
 3. Tina Hache
 4. Rachelle Reyes
 5. Farra Fennell
 6. Briggitte Jeannette
 7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman


----------



## bruinshorty (Feb 1, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan


----------



## Ethel (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm unwilling to post my real name here, but I would definitely purchase multiples if Petticoat were re-released.


----------



## pale blue (Feb 1, 2007)

How about using something like http://www.petitiononline.com instead of this? Just a suggestion


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 1, 2007)

What's wrong with posting your real name on here? ;O

Dear MAC,
 I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
 (....and here would be the names):

 1. Saniya Irshad
 2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
 3. Tina Hache
 4. Rachelle Reyes
 5. Farra Fennell
 6. Briggitte Jeannette
 7. Iya Bengaly
 8. Adina Zilberman
 9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim


----------



## TM26 (Feb 2, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall


----------



## Tash (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sti43* 

 
_What's wrong with posting your real name on here? ;O_

 
Posting your name on the internet for everyone to see is never a good idea


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 2, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall
12. Linda McConnell [Sacramento, California, USA]


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 2, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall
12. Linda McConnell [Sacramento, California, USA]
13. Kristina Arcin


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 2, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall
12. Linda McConnell [Sacramento, California, USA]
13. Kristina Arcin
14. Annmarie Juhr


----------



## Sophia84 (Feb 2, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall
12. Linda McConnell [Sacramento, California, USA]
13. Kristina Arcin
14. Annmarie Juhr
15. Sophia Bousouni [Greece]


----------



## styrch (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

  most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish!  
 
I'm not sure grammar here... I think you mean to say "most sought after" instead of "most sought out after". Might want to change that first or get someone to polish up the writing.


----------



## Holla26 (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall
12. Linda McConnell [Sacramento, California, USA]
13. Kristina Arcin
14. Annmarie Juhr
15. Sophia Bousouni [Greece]_

 
16. holly romlein


----------



## frankie! (Feb 2, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall
12. Linda McConnell [Sacramento, California, USA]
13. Kristina Arcin
14. Annmarie Juhr
15. Sophia Bousouni [Greece]
16. holly romlein
17. adrienne frank


----------



## mybeautifulface (Feb 2, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall
12. Linda McConnell [Sacramento, California, USA]
13. Kristina Arcin
14. Annmarie Juhr
15. Sophia Bousouni [Greece]
16. holly romlein
17. adrienne frank
18. Raquel Paulino


----------



## xsparkage (Feb 2, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall
12. Linda McConnell [Sacramento, California, USA]
13. Kristina Arcin
14. Annmarie Juhr
15. Sophia Bousouni [Greece]
16. holly romlein
17. adrienne frank
18. Raquel Paulino
19. Alicia Collinge


----------



## thelonepenguin (Feb 3, 2007)

*PetitionOnline.com for Stereo Rose*

Someone suggested using PetitionOnline.com to put together a petition for a re-lease of Stereo Rose in the another thread, which was exactly what I was thinking. So I made one.

http://www.petitiononline.com/macsr/petition.html

Simple but straight forward. In a few weeks, or when signatures slow down (assuming people sign it) I'll send it over to MAC Corporate.

Ready, set, go!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 3, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall
12. Linda McConnell [Sacramento, California, USA]
13. Kristina Arcin
14. Annmarie Juhr
15. Sophia Bousouni [Greece]
16. holly romlein
17. adrienne frank
18. Raquel Paulino
19. Alicia Collinge
20. Yolanda Berry


----------



## thelonepenguin (Feb 3, 2007)

I've put together an petition on petitiononline.com for this. The link is in this post: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=64283


----------



## electrostars (Feb 3, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall
12. Linda McConnell [Sacramento, California, USA]
13. Kristina Arcin
14. Annmarie Juhr
15. Sophia Bousouni [Greece]
16. holly romlein
17. adrienne frank
18. Raquel Paulino
19. Alicia Collinge
20. Yolanda Berry
21. Erin Westlund


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 4, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall
12. Linda McConnell [Sacramento, California, USA]
13. Kristina Arcin
14. Annmarie Juhr
15. Sophia Bousouni [Greece]
16. holly romlein
17. adrienne frank
18. Raquel Paulino
19. Alicia Collinge
20. Yolanda Berry
21. Erin Westlund
22. Bernadette Huddleston


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: PetitionOnline.com for Stereo Rose*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelonepenguin* 

 
_Someone suggested using PetitionOnline.com to put together a petition for a re-lease of Stereo Rose in the another thread, which was exactly what I was thinking. So I made one.

http://www.petitiononline.com/macsr/petition.html

Simple but straight forward. In a few weeks, or when signatures slow down (assuming people sign it) I'll send it over to MAC Corporate.

Ready, set, go!_

 
signed! Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## june19th (Feb 4, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall
12. Linda McConnell [Sacramento, California, USA]
13. Kristina Arcin
14. Annmarie Juhr
15. Sophia Bousouni [Greece]
16. holly romlein
17. adrienne frank
18. Raquel Paulino
19. Alicia Collinge
20. Yolanda Berry
21. Erin Westlund
22. Bernadette Huddleston
23. Darlene A. Diaz


----------



## MACgirl (Feb 5, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall
12. Linda McConnell [Sacramento, California, USA]
13. Kristina Arcin
14. Annmarie Juhr
15. Sophia Bousouni [Greece]
16. holly romlein
17. adrienne frank
18. Raquel Paulino
19. Alicia Collinge
20. Yolanda Berry
21. Erin Westlund
22. Bernadette Huddleston
23. Darlene A. Diaz
24. Alyahna Garcia


----------



## user79 (Feb 5, 2007)

The online version has many more undersigned persons....


----------



## gigiproductions (Feb 5, 2007)

honestly.. nice try but i seriously doubt that MAC corporate is going to pay attention..they will be like oh cute and not do anything about it..
i thought it was being re-released in a few mnths anyway?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 6, 2007)

where did you hear it was going to be re-released? i signed the online one BTW


----------



## brookeab (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 

 
_honestly.. nice try but i seriously doubt that MAC corporate is going to pay attention..they will be like oh cute and not do anything about it..
i thought it was being re-released in a few mnths anyway?_

 

I kind of agree. I am sure they have a pretty good idea of the products that will be out for the rest of 2007. I am guessing they might not consider re-releasing the color until next year. Just a thought, but it's worth a shot!


----------



## fishx3 (Feb 7, 2007)

You realize that all this petition is going to do is show how much people want it, and how much more they can get out of this SR obsession.

When they re-release it, wouldn't it be nice from a business point of view to up the price a bit more, considering how popular it is?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fishx3* 

 
_You realize that all this petition is going to do is show how much people want it, and how much more they can get out of this SR obsession.

When they re-release it, wouldn't it be nice from a business point of view to up the price a bit more, considering how popular it is?_

 
i doubt they'd up them again if it got re-released this year, b/c their prices already went up in january. but you never know! lol! and to the ppl who think it won't work, come on now, it's worth a shot, don't kill everyone's hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! i personally don't see what all the hype is, i'm sure they will release new MSF's that are just as good, if not better than SR, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## ShuShu Fontanah (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 

 
_honestly.. nice try but i seriously doubt that MAC corporate is going to pay attention..they will be like oh cute and not do anything about it..
i thought it was being re-released in a few mnths anyway?_

 
Where did you see that it was going to be re released?


----------



## gigiproductions (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShuShu Fontanah* 

 
_Where did you see that it was going to be re released?_

 
Wasnt there a collection coming up with pinks and that included stereo rose unless i was mistaken and its a new one..

you all do realize that sometimes the ingridients that were used to make a color get discontinued or are no longer found which is maybe why they havent released pf or sr..?


----------



## nausea (Feb 9, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall
12. Linda McConnell [Sacramento, California, USA]
13. Kristina Arcin
14. Annmarie Juhr
15. Sophia Bousouni [Greece]
16. holly romlein
17. adrienne frank
18. Raquel Paulino
19. Alicia Collinge
20. Yolanda Berry
21. Erin Westlund
22. Bernadette Huddleston
23. Darlene A. Diaz
24. Alyahna Garcia
25. hila cohen


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Feb 9, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall
12. Linda McConnell [Sacramento, California, USA]
13. Kristina Arcin
14. Annmarie Juhr
15. Sophia Bousouni [Greece]
16. holly romlein
17. adrienne frank
18. Raquel Paulino
19. Alicia Collinge
20. Yolanda Berry
21. Erin Westlund
22. Bernadette Huddleston
23. Darlene A. Diaz
24. Alyahna Garcia
25. hila cohen
26. Monika Tobin


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 

 
_you all do realize that sometimes the ingridients that were used to make a color get discontinued or are no longer found which is maybe why they havent released pf or sr..?_

 
I agree


----------



## mae13 (Feb 9, 2007)

I talked to a girl at my local counter and she said that if a lot of people call the 1-800 number and ask for something to be brought back or made permanent, they tend to listen (provided they CAN make it available).

I don't know how true that is, but I don't see the harm in organizing and communicating consumer demand.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 11, 2007)

i signed the online one


----------



## NeonDollParts (Feb 12, 2007)

They have to bring it back, they'd be incredibly stupid not to. Like a major cosmetics company is going to say "No thank you, we don't really want your money". Come on now!


----------



## Brumbjorn (Feb 15, 2007)

**toddles off to sign the online one**


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 17, 2007)

Dear MAC,
I have been putting together a petition of people who think Stereo Rose MSF should be re-released. Many of us missed it when it first came out. Here's a list of people who think it would be wonderful if you guys re-released this wonderful and most sought out after Mineralize Skinfinish! Thank you!
(....and here would be the names):

1. Saniya Irshad
2. Pollyanna Wan (Hong Kong, Asia)
3. Tina Hache
4. Rachelle Reyes
5. Farra Fennell
6. Briggitte Jeannette
7. Iya Bengaly
8. Adina Zilberman
9. Stefanie Sullivan
10. Nari Kim
11. Tara-Marie Hall
12. Linda McConnell [Sacramento, California, USA]
13. Kristina Arcin
14. Annmarie Juhr
15. Sophia Bousouni [Greece]
16. holly romlein
17. adrienne frank
18. Raquel Paulino
19. Alicia Collinge
20. Yolanda Berry
21. Erin Westlund
22. Bernadette Huddleston
23. Darlene A. Diaz
24. Alyahna Garcia
25. hila cohen
26. Monika Tobin
27. Siobhan T


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Stereo Rose Re-launch Petition*

I did a search for MSF Stereo Rose and found this petition to encourage a re-launch.

STEREO ROSE RE-LAUNCH PETITION

Has any one signed?

I think most agree that they should re-launch ALL of the MSFs.

I was signee #204.


----------

